# CYBERPUNK 2077 PROJECT QUADRA



## Siimuliize (Feb 26, 2022)

This build is inspired by the game cyberpunk 2077 and the legendary Quadra Turbo-R V-Tech car that can be seen in trailers etc. You have seen a couple of builds based on the game but since no one based a build on the iconic car from the game it was perfect. Choosing components for a clean build that at the same time looks modern and bringing in the 80's feel that the car in the game reflects was a more complicated challenge than I first thought. I also wanted the opportunity to switch between rgb and non-rgb lighting, which means a nice build without rgb during the day and a nice build in the evening with the feeling that it is a Quadra Turbo-R V-Tech.

INFO COMPONENTS

Case: Bykski Mod Thermaltake Core P5
Fans: Ekwb Vardar X3M [8pcs]
Gpu: Xfx Rx 6900Xt Merc Black Edition
Ram: Teamgroup Tforce Night Hawk DDR4 4000Mhz 32GB Samsung B-die @ 3600Mhz 14.14.14.14.32
Storage: Sabrent 1TB Rocket 4 Plus Gen 4 [2st Raid-0]
Motherboard: Asus Dark hero x570
Power Supply: Be Quiet! Dark Power 1500w
CPU: Amd Ryzen 5950x
Cables: Formula mode

INFO WATER COOLING

Radiator: Alphacool Monsta 480 quad
Distroplate: Bykski Acrylic Water Channel
Water Block Cpu: Bykski Ice Dragon Acrylic
Water block Gpu: Bykski AF-XFX-6900XT Acrylic
Fittings: Ekwb Torque Series
Info Monitor: Bykski BK-Acrylic

CUSTOM MADE

Gpu: Back Cover
Radiator: Front Cover Panel

INFO SIDE EQUIPMENT

Gaming Chair: Piranha
Gaming Table: M8 Play Elite XL
Keyboard: Logitech G915 TKL
Mouse: Logitech Wireless Pro
Screen: Samsung Odyssey Crg9 49 inch Ultrawide Curved 32: 9
Headphones: HiFI Man Sundara
Amp / Dac: Fiio K5 Pro

MUSIC TO LISTEN TO THE GALLERY


----------



## pryinglynx.digital (Jul 20, 2022)

Looking great! The Quadra Turbo-R V-Tech is my favourite, too.
Love from CDPR


----------



## Siimuliize (Jul 20, 2022)

pryinglynx.digital said:


> Looking great! The Quadra Turbo-R V-Tech is my favourite, too.
> Love from CDPR


Thanks! Glad you like the build. Allot of love and planing went in to this one


----------



## pryinglynx.digital (Jul 21, 2022)

Siimuliize said:


> Thanks! Glad you like the build. Allot of love and planing went in to this one


Super clean, avoiding the bends with varying fittings. A few of the devs got a look and were drooling!


----------



## mayhemmodz (Jul 23, 2022)

love it!


----------



## Itchy_Muddbutt (Jul 23, 2022)

That is nasty! The yellow is spot on! Been looking for that exact color myself. Is it a premix or a dye? And what brand if you don't mind me asking? Good looks!


----------



## Siimuliize (Oct 30, 2022)

Itchy_Muddbutt said:


> That is nasty! The yellow is spot on! Been looking for that exact color myself. Is it a premix or a dye? And what brand if you don't mind me asking? Good looks!


Hi and thank for the comment. Sorry for the late response been hospitalized and now back and we'll from hell. Yes it is a premix from EKWB it's the 
EK-CryoFuel Solid fire orange​


----------

